# question



## licuados (Sep 2, 2013)

so there isnt like an online support group thats on this website? i mean im camera shy so i dont use skype and well i cant get reliable transportation to a support group. i wanted to start one here like people come and we can help a person one at a time or something, because at times i just need someone to talk to that is going through the same thing but i dont know anyone around me that has sad from what i know


----------



## ticktockLA (Aug 29, 2013)

Im not sure Im new but I think there is a teen section (saw your age) and maybe you can find someone to message back and forth, otherwise I think it says there is a chat on here but Im not sure how to do that either.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

licuados said:


> so there isnt like an online support group thats on this website? i mean im camera shy so i dont use skype and well i cant get reliable transportation to a support group. i wanted to start one here like people come and we can help a person one at a time or something, because at times i just need someone to talk to that is going through the same thing but i dont know anyone around me that has sad from what i know


well I can chat bro, where in Georgia are you?


----------

